# RGB<=>CMYK Modus => Arbeitsweise?



## Nico (7. April 2005)

Hi,

wer kann mir mal ein paar tips zur Arbeitsweise geben RGB/CMYK? Irgendwie bekomm ich das noch nicht richtig gebacken.

Ich bearbeite also ein Foto im RGB Modus (Ebenen, Effekte, Farbton/Sättigung...etc.) bis es mir gefällt. Wenn ich es dann auf Fotopapier auf meinem Tintenstrahldrucker ausdrucke sehen die farben ganz anders aus. Klar, wird im CMYK-Modus gedruckt...

Aber wie bekomme ich es am schnellsten hin, dass mein bearbeites RGB-Foto auch im Druck genauso aussieht?

Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man nicht von Anfang an im CMYK-Modus arbeiten solle.....


----------



## cycovery (7. April 2005)

dafür gibts hier n super videotutorial . . .


----------



## Nico (7. April 2005)

cycovery hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dafür gibts hier n super videotutorial . . .



Sorry, aber wenn Du dieses hier meinst löst es nicht das/mein Problem


----------



## blount (7. April 2005)

Das hat auch etwas mit ColorManagement zu tun.

Natürlich kannst du deine Grafiken die du am Monitor
erstellt hast (RGB) nicht 1zu1 auf deinem Drucker ausdrucken!
Aber mit einem gut eingestellten ColorManagement
kannst du deine Grafiken (CMYK) in der Qualität ausdrucken, die du auch
am Monitor gesehn hast (hängt natürlich auch vom Drucker ab).

Zum kalibrieren gibs es eigene Tools (Hardware), die dein Homesystem vom
Scanner, über den Bildschirm bis zum Drucker aufeinander abstimmen können,
um dem Motto zu entsprechen WYSIWYG!
(kosten wohl ne gute Stange Geld, aber kann man ja auch ausleihen)


----------



## Nico (7. April 2005)

blount hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hat auch etwas mit ColorManagement zu tun.
> ..................
> ... mit einem gut eingestellten ColorManagement
> kannst du deine Grafiken (CMYK) in der Qualität ausdrucken, die du auch
> am Monitor gesehn hast



Also meinen Monitor habe ich ganz gut eingestellt mit diesem kostenlosen tool.  Aber jetzt mal "Butter bei die Fische".: Was konkret verstehst Du unter "eingestelltem ColorManagement"?


----------



## ShadowMan (7. April 2005)

Hi Nico!

Ich weiss zwar, dass dies sicherlich dein Problem nicht lösen wird und ich weiss leider auch nicht, wie genau dein Wissensstand ist, jedoch denke ich, dass diese Hintergrundinfos auf jeden Fall wichtig im Umgang mit Farbmodellen ist.

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/navigation.php?folder=ps_grundlagen&tutname=umrechnung

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Nico (7. April 2005)

Danke Manuel für Deine Antwort, aber die Farbmodelle + Lehren sind mir gut bekannt....

Aber ich wiederhole einfach nochmal die kernfrage
 "Wie bekomme ich es am schnellsten hin, dass mein bearbeites RGB-Foto auch im Druck genauso aussieht?."

Mein Monitor ist gut kaibriert etc. Aber es ist doch Fact, dass je nach Motiv zwischen dem finalen RGB + CMYK mehr oder weniger farbliche Unterschiede bestehen........


----------



## blount (7. April 2005)

Fakt ist, dass man keine RGB Farben drucken kann!
Bei der konvertierung in den CMYK Farbraum gibt es
halt immer Abstriche. Falls du es irgendwie schaffen
solltest RGB Farben mit deinem Drucker zu drucken
sagt mir bescheid ^^.

Die beste Möglichkeit Bildschirmgetreue Farben zu
erhalten ist, seine Dateien zur Foto Belichtung zu
geben, die können den ganzen S-RGB Farbraum
farblich darstellen. (fast äquivalent zu den Monitor Farben.)

Was ich mit Tools zur Farbkalibrierung meinte ist z.B. eines
wie folgendes:

http://www.mctech.net/Produkte/Kalibrierung/Gretag/Gretag_Spectrolino_at.html


----------



## Nico (7. April 2005)

blount hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fakt ist, dass man keine RGB Farben drucken kann!
> Die beste Möglichkeit Bildschirmgetreue Farben zu
> erhalten ist, seine Dateien zur Foto Belichtung zu
> geben, die können den ganzen S-RGB Farbraum
> farblich darstellen. (fast äquivalent zu den Monitor Farben.)



Ok. Ich glaube, da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Eigentlich wollte ich das nur hören... ;-). Es ist also nicht möglich (ohne erheblichen Aufwand) aus dem finalen RGB ein möglichst farblich- identisches CMYK zu bekommen!?




> Was ich mit Tools zur Farbkalibrierung meinte ist z.B. eines
> wie folgendes:



Du sprachst von "einem gut eingestellten ColorManagement"... Damit meinst Du also  einen gut eingestellten (kalibrierten) Monitor?


----------



## Nico (8. April 2005)

Hab mich im Netz noch ein bißchen weiter eingelesen. Offenbar wird empfohlen, wenn es von Anfang an sicher ist, dass das Ergebnis für den Druck bestimmt ist, soll man gleich im CMYK-Modus arbeiten (irgendwie auch logisch...?).

Bei meinen Einstellungen hat es ein bißchen was gebracht bei Farbraum von Euroscale uncoated auf coated zu stellen..

Dazu nochmal ne Frage: Bei Farbmanagement Richtlinien steht bei allen (RGB;CMYK;Graustufen) auf => Eingebette Profile beibehalten... Ist das OK so?

Dann habe ich noch das hier mit der Differenzmaske  gefunden. Hab´s noch nicht ausprobiert + auch nicht so 1005ig verstanden. Vielleicht kann einer der Fortgeschrittenen noch was dazu schreiben...?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. April 2005)

Hi,

dein Problem ist soweit klar.  Das ist ja schonmal was. Aber bei der Frage, wie man es
am Schnellsten lösen kann wird es schon schwierig. Warum wird es schwierig? Ich will
mal versuchen, es auf einfache Weise zu verdeutlichen.

Gehen wir mal kurz weg vom Computer und hin zur Malerei. Wenn du mit Buntstiften auf
einen handelsüblichen Zeichenblock malst, dann sieht das Ergebnis sicherlich anders aus,
als wenn du mit Kreidefarben auf Aquarellpapier malst. Das hat letztlich den einfachen
Grund, dass erstens die Farbpigmente unterschiedlich sind, zweitens die Papiere verschiedene
Eigenschaften haben und drittens auch die Kombination von Farben und Papier unterschiedliche
Wirkung erzeugen.

Beim Druck ist es ganz genauso. Insbesondere dann, wenn du auf einem Tintenstrahldrucker
ausdruckst, möglicherweise ab und zu den Tintenhersteller wechselst und dazu noch die
Papiersorte variierst. Für jede dieser Kombinationen musst du natürlich immer wieder die
für deinen Geschmack optimalen Einstellungen finden. Wer sich mal mit der Arbeit in der
Dunkelkammer beschäftigt hat, der kann ein langes Lied davon singen.

Warum jetzt diese lange Vorrrede?
Wir müssen uns bei der Lösung des Problems das gesamte "System" anschauen, um die
beste Möglichkeit zu finden. und auf dem Weg sind wir gerade. Also weiter geht's.
Fragen wir uns mal kurz (nachdem wir ja wissen, was wir wollen), was wir denn auf keinen
Fall wollen oder höchstwahrscheinlich auch gar nicht können.

Wir haben 2 Medien, einmal ein Bild auf dem PC und einmal einen Drucker, der uns ein
gedrucktes Bild ausgibt. Es wäre sehr wünschenswert, wenn wir das Bild auf dem PC
nicht verändern müssen, um saubere Druckergebnisse zu bekommen. Schließlich soll
das Bild ja auf dem PC weiterhin gut aussehen ohne dass wir für alle möglichen Ausgabe-
arten unterschiedlich bearbeitete Versionen des Bildes speichern zu müssen.

Prämisse 1: Bild sauber bearbeitet und auf kalibriertem (bzw. gut eingestelltem) Monitor hervorragende Anzeige

Und dann ist da noch der Drucker. Den Drucker selbst können wir nicht ändern. Gehen
wir auch mal davon aus, dass wir die Tinte nicht ändern können. Sie ist immer gleich und
wir sind nicht diejenigen, die Druckfarben zusammenmischen.  Auch stellen wir nicht
eigenes Papier her, sondern wir entscheiden uns für eine Papierqualität ohne sie dann
noch beeinflussen zu können.

Prämisse 2: Nachdem die Wahl des Druckers getroffen ist, ist er ein festes System, dessen
Eigenschaften wir in Verbindung mit dem gewählten Papier nicht mehr ändern können.

Was bleibt uns also an Möglichkeiten, die beiden Systeme bestmöglich zusammenzubringen?
Es ist genau dieser "Übersetzer" zwischen beiden Systemen, der uns also die gewünschten
Möglichkeiten bieten muss. Und schon sind wir beim Druckertreiber und seinen Einstellungs-
und Justageoptionen. Natürlich können wir in den Druckoptionen eine Vielzahl von
Parametern auch rein manuell einstellen. Wir können uns aber auch schonmal einen
Teil des Weges abnehmen lassen. Diesen ersten Teil des Weges kann z.B. ein Farb-
Management übernehmen. Das Farbprofil (beispielsweise sRGB) ist eine grundlegende
Farbraumbeschreibung für die uns der Druckertreiber eine standardisierte Übersetzung
bereitstellen kann. Sofern man die vom Hersteller angebotenen Druckerpatronen und das
vom Hersteller angebotene Papier nutzt (und im Druckertreiber auch auswählt), hat man
dann schon ein recht brauchbares Ergebnis. Der Rest muss dann in Handarbeit "justiert"
werden. Und das nach Möglichkeit mit Hilfe der Korrekturmöglichkeiten des Druckertreibers und nicht mit Photoshop o.ä. durch Änderung der Bilddatei!

Genaugenommen hab ich jetzt viel zu viel geschrieben für eine relativ kleine Info. Aber ich
denke, es ist schon hilfreich, wenn man mal ganz klar beschreibt, wie der Prozess abläuft
und an diesem Beispiel auch aufzeigt, was wir wollen und was wir auf keinen Fall wollen.

Nochmal ein kleines an den Haaren herbeigezogenes Vergleichsbeispiel:
Du willst am Auto Öl nachfüllen. Wer kennt das nicht, es gibt den Einfüllstutzen, den man
tunlichst nicht mit schwerem Werkzeug aufbiegt und umbaut. Und es gibt diese unglaubliche
Öldose bei der man schon beim Kauf weiß, dass man gleich gut zielen muss, weil man ja
nicht einfach diese blöde Dose umkonstruieren kann.
Also steht man vor dem Auto und muss gut zielen können (da geht immer etwas daneben)
oder aber man sucht sich einen geeigneten Trichter.

Mein Rat ist, ändere nicht den Einfüllstutzen und beschäftige dich nicht mit der Öldose.
Kümmer dich einfach um den Trichter.

Oh weh, ich glaub, nu werde ich ausgelacht. Aber ok. Euch viel Spaß dabei, ich werde es
mit Fassung tragen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nico (8. April 2005)

Dank Dir Martin für die ausführliche bildhafte Erklärung der Zusammenhänge...

Vielleicht könntest Du trotzdem noch was ganz praktisch sagen zu meinem letzten posting => wenn von vornherein klar, dass gedruckt werden soll=> dann von Anfang an in CMYK-Modus? Und wie würdest Du ganz praktisch heran gehen, wenn Dein finales RGB im CMYK-Modus farbliche  Abweichungen hätte, die nicht akzeptabel wären...?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. April 2005)

Huhu,

dazu eine hoffentlich etwas kürzere Antwort.
Ich würde, solange man nicht wirklich absolut sicher ist im Umgang mit RGB-CMYK-Wandlung
IMMER im RGB-Modus bleiben, da der RGB-Farbraum deutlich größer ist.
Handelsübliche Drucker sind auch auf den Druck aus RGB optimiert und halten sich weder
was die Pigmentierung, noch die entsprechende Druckertreiber-Funktionalität angeht an
Euroskala-(Vierfarb-Offset)-Standards. Auch die Definition von coated und uncoated trifft
nicht auf den Tintenstrahldruck zu. Papierbeschaffenheit und Tintenverhalten sind deutlich
anders, als beim Offsetdruck.

Deshalb bleibt meiner Meinung nach für wirklich bestmögliche Ergebnisse nur der Weg des
Versuchs. Am Besten mit "Teststreifen". Du musst nicht wiederholt das ganze Bild drucken.
Es reicht, wenn du zur Einstellung nur kleine, aber relevante Teststreifen aus deinem Bild
ausdruckst. Das spart Tinte und Zeit.
Hast du dich einmal für ein Papier entschieden und bleibst bei der Originaltinte, dann
wirst du nach der Mühe dann dadurch belohnt, dass du diese Einstellung immer wieder
verwenden kannst und das mit Vorlagen (Bilddateien), die du immer auf dein gewohntes
Monitorbild optimierst.

So mache ich es mit meiner Meinung nach großem Erfolg seit vielen Jahren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nico (8. April 2005)

Nochmals Danke Martin. Hilft mir alles schon sehr weiter. - Durch weiters "Wühlen" in den div. Foren hab ich erfahren, dass besonders der gesamte Blaubereich ziemlich tückisch reagiert beim Umwandeln von RGB nach CMYK. Er säuft oft fast völlig ab. Und bei meinem Foto ist der gesamte Hintergrund in einem dunklen Blauton.

Jetzt habe ich noch was bemerkt: Ich hatte ursprünglich von einem PSD gewandelt + auch gedruckt => das Ergebnis war sehr enttäuschend. Jetzt habe ich es mal in JPG abgespeichert + dann in den CMYK-Modus gewandelt. Und siehe da, die Unterschiede sind nur noch minimal...!? Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------

